# 1st half of '08



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Well, the year is halfway over. This is some of what we've done from the kayaks so far.

<p style="visibility:visible;">



<p><a href="http://www.slide.com/pivot?cy=ms&at=un&id=2954361355557705650&map=1" target="_blank"><img src="http://widget-b2.slide.com/p1/2954361355557705650/ms_t017_v000_s0un_f00/images/xslide1.gif" border="0" ismap="ismap" /></a> <a href="http://www.slide.com/pivot?cy=ms&at=un&id=2954361355557705650&map=2" target="_blank"><img src="http://widget-b2.slide.com/p2/2954361355557705650/ms_t017_v000_s0un_f00/images/xslide2.gif" border="0" ismap="ismap" /></a> <a href="http://www.slide.com/pivot?cy=ms&at=un&id=2954361355557705650&map=F" target="_blank"><img src="http://widget-b2.slide.com/p4/2954361355557705650/ms_t017_v000_s0un_f00/images/xslide42.gif" border="0" ismap="ismap" /></a></p></p>

Gonna try to take more pics of the ocean stuff the rest of this year..


----------



## Agent VA (May 3, 2007)

Great post and pics. This is what it's all about. Thank you.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

good stuff! couldn't have picked a better song either haha.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

perdy cool stuff


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Sweet Ryan, nice song as well!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great pics Ryan. Metallica....gotta love it!!!!


----------



## Trout MAn (Jan 5, 2008)

Nice slide show....heyia ryan is that a wilderness ride 135 ( the blue one)?


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

sweet! Nice variety!!


----------



## matt anderson (Jan 29, 2006)

kool pics, was that lake sutton you were bass fishin at


Matt


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Trout MAn said:


> Nice slide show....heyia ryan is that a wilderness ride 135 ( the blue one)?


nah, the blue WS is a tarpon 120.



matt anderson said:


> kool pics, was that lake sutton you were bass fishin at


yeah, a couple of those bass were at sutton.


----------



## matt anderson (Jan 29, 2006)

fished the hot ditch a few times for cats


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

i hear ya, some friends of mine do a lot of catfishin out there. they pull some monster flatheads outta that lake on a pretty regular basis. i keep meaning to go do it out of the kayak one of these nights.


----------



## bcssux (May 23, 2005)

awesome slideshow, but the finger hook caught me a lil bit off guard :--|


----------

